# Safe water temp for swimming?



## Wrigley (Jan 5, 2013)

It's going to a high of 50 today! My 5 month old dog is dying to go swimming! What is safe temps for swimming? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

There's an old "field wisdom" that the air temp. plus the water temp. have to be at least 100 degrees. Since you're in MI, I doubt your water is much above 35 degrees (like here in the Chicago area, too), which means it should be at least 65 before you let your dog swim. With a dog that young, I'd probably be on the safe side and let the water get to about 50 degrees before swimming. (The older big guys with heavy coats can swim when there's a little ice on the ponds!).


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

My rule of thumb is: if its too cold for me to swim, its too cold for Maggie...but, I like to get in with her at the doggie beach...


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I like the temp to be about 82 degree's...Woody on the other hand just likes it wet at any temperature. I've never experienced a problem of any kind with the water being to cold.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

Wrigley said:


> It's going to a high of 50 today! My 5 month old dog is dying to go swimming! What is safe temps for swimming?


Has your dog gone swimming before? What type of body of water would it be?

My only concern would be that at that age, the puppy might not be a strong swimmer yet, and the water is probably way too cold for you to get in should you need to.

As for the actual temperature... Cassie can withstand colder temperatures than I. But seeing that when she goes swimming, one way or another, *I* will get wet... I try and hold off until warmer days. Like today. 

And with that, off she goes swimming.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

My dogs will swim as long as there isn't ice on it, and we've never had an issue.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm here in Michigan and honestly.... as long as the ice is melted or the area your dog is swimming in has no ice over the top and the water is shallow in case there are ice shelves under the surface -

AND you are not forcing your dog into the water!

It's absolutely safe. 

Bertie went swimming the first time with 35-40 degree temps in December. He was about 12 weeks old. He spent most of the time pouncing at Jacks every time he came out of the water or rolling in the grass near the water. He did go in a few times though.

And both boys went swimming a couple weeks ago when we got up into the 40's.

Tomorrow if we get out of a fun match early enough - I'm planning on detouring to a nearby river to let the guys get wet. All I have to say is "swimming" and Jacks is perking up and running up to STARE demandingly at me while vibrating.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

And is anyone else having problems with their signatures changing on them?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Up here in Maine my boys swim year round in the salt water. I never entice them into the water in winter. If they do go in on their own in January I watch them close for shivering. If I see a shiver I would take them to the truck. (Never have had to do this)


----------



## Wrigley (Jan 5, 2013)

The swimming area she would be in is a sandy beach on Detroit River at opening of Lake Erie. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wrigley (Jan 5, 2013)

...no ice. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

